# Altima 2013 2.5 SV with code P17F0



## jediknightkhan (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi all, having issues with my CVT, pushing a little hard on the accelerator would rev the RPM really high as though not changing gears and sometimes after this issue occurs, car would stall when standing still for a few seconds; when issue occurs at high speeds, cruise control won't hold at set speed and RPM will be above 2 or 3. It's possible to keep driving without issue if accelerator is used gently.

Code found is P17F0, CVT JUDDER, and the Service Bulletin says change the transmission; unfortunately, warranty only went up to 100K Miles and problem started closer to 110K miles. Also, can't afford to sell car right now as I still owe quite a bit on it.

Has anyone in this situation, out of warranty with this code and transmission slipping, tried contacting Nissan and see if they will help? Also, has anyone tried CVT transmission fix fluids like Bar's Leaks and seeing if that reduces these problems?

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The CVT fault code P17f0 CVT judder can be caused by these conditions:


- Faulty Continuously Variable Transmission (CVT) assembly.
- CVT harness is open or shorted.
- CVT circuit poor electrical connection.

Before condemning the CVT unit itself, first inspect the electrical connections for tightness and make sure there is no oxidation on the pins. Have you checked the CVT to make sure the fluid is at the full level. If the fluid has a brownish appearance and has a burnt odor, then there is internal damage.

If the CVT has to be replaced, a Nissan dealer is going to charge you $4,000 or more. However you can try to get one from a junk yard; a lot of late model cars that are totaled many times have CVTs that are OK. Here's some web sites that sell CVTs:









Nissan CVT Transmission for Sale, Remanufactured Rebuilt


The Nissan CVT sale is here. Much better than a rebuilt CVT, this Jatco OEM replacement transmission is fully remanufactured with upgraded parts and torque converter.




spprecision.com













NISSAN CVT TRANSMISSION


nissan,sentra,cvt,transmission



www.powertrainproducts.net


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Going to the Jatco CVT transmission was not one of Nissan's finest moments! Personally, with all of the problems they've had, I would not want to put a used CVT in my vehicle. Also, keep in mind, whether it's used or new/remanufactured, it has to be programmed to the ECM once installed. In other words, if you find someone to put a used CVT in on the cheap, it will still have to go to the dealer or a capable trans shop to get it programmed and working right.


----------



## airboss (Sep 17, 2019)

rogoman said:


> The CVT fault code P17f0 CVT judder can be caused by these conditions:
> 
> 
> - Faulty Continuously Variable Transmission (CVT) assembly.
> ...


----------

